# ORRORE!!!!!



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Orrore a palazzo Chigi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















-La Verità svelata dal Tempo- di Giambattista Tiepolo e' stato CENSURATO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... cos'altro ci dobbiamo aspettare da questa gentaglia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qui c'e' l'Originale








Qui c'e il servizio di Repubblica

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/tiepolo-coperto/1.html


Ritorna il periodo/era dei braghettoni   

	
	
		
		
	


	
























    ... ma che gent e merd e' stu guvern


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Agosto 2008)

Sti stronzi..... Ma perchè?


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Perche' siamo un popolo di Soap Opera Digest.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2008)

Ditemi che è uno scherzo...


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Orrore a palazzo Chigi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roba di 2 annetti fa


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> roba di 2 annetti fa


L'aveva censurato il mortazza?


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'aveva censurato il mortazza?


non ne ho la minima idea  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma da un'idea di che combinano i giornalisti


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2008)

bestie.


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> bestie.


Appunto!


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> roba di 2 annetti fa


a leggere qui, sembra di no...

*La spiegazione del «ritocco»: turbava i telespettatori*

*E Palazzo Chigi «velò» il seno 
alla «Verità svelata» del Tiepolo*




*ROMA — Le donne, a Palazzo Chigi, preferiscono vederle vestite*. E non importa se quella che esibisce un seno — piccolo, tondo, pallido — se ne sta su una copia del celebre dipinto di Giambattista Tiepolo (1696-1770): «La Verità svelata dal Tempo ». Il dipinto, che Silvio Berlusconi aveva scelto come nuovo sfondo per la sala delle conferenze stampa, viene ritoccato. È successo. La testimonianza fotografica è inequivocabile. Prima si scorge un capezzolo. Poi il capezzolo sparisce. Coperto, si suppone, con due colpetti di pennello. La notizia è battuta dall’agenzia Italia alle 17,22. Un’ora dopo, Vittorio Sgarbi, critico d’arte di antica osservanza berlusconiana, ha la voce che quasi gli trema. «Cos’hanno fatto? Ma davvero?». Un ritocchino, professore. «Pazzi, sono dei pazzi...». 
*Ci vuole un bel coraggio, in effetti, a mettere le mani su un Tiepolo*, sia pure in crosta. «E allora cosa dovrebbero fare con tutte quelle statue di donna sparse in decine di musei italiani dove spesso si ammirano seni da far restare senza fiato pure Pamela Anderson? ». L’arte, evidentemente, spaventa. «Oh... io spero davvero che la decisione di questo assurdo, folle, patetico, comico, inutile ritocchino sia stata presa all’insaputa del Cavaliere. Tanto più che se volevano fargli un piacere, cercando di non far associare agli italiani una tetta alla sua immagine di uomo, come dire? incline al fascino femminile, sono riusciti invece nell’esatto contrario. Ma si sa, almeno, chi è il responsabile di questa cretinata?». Non s’è capito subito, in verità. Poi il sottosegretario alla Presidenza Paolo Bonaiuti ha fatto personalmente qualche telefonatina. «E allora, beh, direi che è andata molto semplicemente: diciamo che è stata un’iniziativa di coloro che, nello staff presidenziale, provvedono alla cura dell’immagine di Berlusconi ». 


*Bonaiuti, scusi: ma cosa li avrebbe turbati tanto?* «Beh... sì, insomma: quel seno, quel capezzoluccio... Se ci fate caso, finisce esattamente dentro le inquadrature che i tg fanno in occasione delle conferenze stampa». E quindi? «E quindi hanno temuto che tale visione potesse urtare la suscettibilità di qualche telespettatore. Tutto qui». C’è da dire che in occasione delle prime inquadrature ormai risalenti alla conferenza stampa del 20 maggio scorso (con il presidente di Confindustria Emma Marcegaglia perfettamente centrata sotto la femminile Verità ancora scoperta) al centralino di Palazzo Chigi non risultano essere giunte particolari proteste da parte della cittadinanza italiana. Nè preoccupazioni per eventuali turbamenti vennero comunque al Cavaliere e al suo architetto di fiducia, che lo aiutò nella scelta del celebre dipinto: Mario Catalano, forse non casualmente già scenografo del memorabile programma di spogliarello televisivo «Colpo Grosso», condotto da Umberto Smaila su Italia 7 dal 1987 al 1991, con le ragazze, chiamate «mascherine», che — appunto — si facevano volar via il reggiseno cantando «Cin cin/ fruttine prelibate/ cin cin...».


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a leggere qui, sembra di no...


io guardavo il link ... ma la pagina corrispondente è già cambiata


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> io guardavo il link ... ma la pagina corrispondente è già cambiata


questo e' di 2giorni fa


http://www.reset-italia.net/2008/08...attista-tiepolo-e-diciamolobelandi-che-caldo/


e questo di 22ora fa

http://www.design-oggi.it/archives/0003302.html


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

questo e' di oggi

http://www.corriere.it/politica/08_...lo_948e4cca-6130-11dd-ab06-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> questo e' di oggi
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/politica/08_...lo_948e4cca-6130-11dd-ab06-00144f02aabc.shtml


denghiu, si evince però .... che l'originale sta a vicenza nei musei civici, quindi un genio che probabilmente mo perde il posto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non ha fatto tutto sto danno


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> denghiu, si evince però .... che l'originale sta a vicenza nei musei civici, quindi un genio che probabilmente mo perde il posto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... resta il fatto che e' un governo di caproni (sempre con infinito rispetto per le capre chiaramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

...insomma, sta tetta...chi gliela ha coperta??


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... resta il fatto che e' un governo di caproni (sempre con infinito rispetto per le capre chiaramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se il punto è definirli a prescindere un branco di caproni non c'è bisogno di alzare falsi polveroni indignati


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...insomma, sta tetta...chi gliela ha coperta??




... che intenzioni hai?


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...insomma, sta tetta...chi gliela ha coperta??


un pruriginoso bigotto dello staff .... si vede che si distraeva ritoccando le immagini e ha fatto coprire la distrazione


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che intenzioni hai?




...scoprirle la tetta, ovvio!


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...scoprirle la tetta, ovvio!


vai a vicenza a rimirar l'originale


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma se il punto è definirli a prescindere un branco di caproni non c'è bisogno di alzare falsi polveroni indignati


hai ragione, basta osservare in giro ... 

Sicurezza, militari in citta': a Roma 400 soldati


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> un *pruriginoso* bigotto dello staff .... si vede che si distraeva ritoccando le immagini e ha fatto coprire la distrazione
























  (di quale governo??)


...però non ho capito niente, allora...sono intervenuti sull'immagine? o sul quadro? (che pare d'aver letto stia in un museo...)


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...scoprirle la tetta, ovvio!








































   per l'Arte, questo ed altro


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> vai a vicenza a rimirar l'originale



...e mi sembra giusto...


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> hai ragione, basta osservare in giro ...
> 
> Sicurezza, militari in citta': a Roma 400 soldati


la gente intervistata ai telegiornali non mi è parsa sentirsi in stato d'assedio, poi vabbè, se i comuni non impegnassero tutti i vigili urbani nelle multe non ci sarebbe stato bisogno ..... ma tant'è


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> (di quale governo??)
> 
> 
> ...però non ho capito niente, allora...sono intervenuti sull'immagine? o sul quadro? (che pare d'aver letto stia in un museo...)


calcolando che non credo facciano i comunicati dal museo di vicenza sono intervenuti su una copia .... da quel che ho capito eh .... che come sempre han fatto un gran polverone e non han spiegato nulla


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> (di quale governo??)
> 
> 
> ...però non ho capito niente, allora...sono intervenuti sull'immagine? o sul quadro? (che pare d'aver letto stia in un museo...)


per l'immagine del premier hanno ritenuto giusto coprire le tette della ragassa


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> la gente intervistata ai telegiornali non mi è parsa sentirsi in stato d'assedio, poi vabbè, *se i comuni non impegnassero tutti i vigili urbani nelle multe *non ci sarebbe stato bisogno ..... ma tant'è



grande verità!

l'80% di tutte le multe, tra tutti i corpi, tutto di tutto compreso...è fatta dai vigili locali


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> grande verità!
> 
> l'80% di tutte le multe, tra tutti i corpi, tutto di tutto compreso...è fatta dai vigili locali


e tu ne sai qualcosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> calcolando che non credo facciano i comunicati dal museo di vicenza sono intervenuti su una copia .... da quel che ho capito eh .... che come sempre han fatto un gran polverone e non han spiegato nulla





Mari' ha detto:


> per l'immagine del premier hanno ritenuto giusto coprire le tette della ragassa



giusto, è così.


----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2008)

Ciao ragazzi ... mi vado a sciuscia' ... fa troppo caldo


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu ne sai qualcosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...con me, potete avere l'osservatorio preciso della notizia dell'abolizione dell'ICI.


tutte in città...due sole mi fanno perdere 11 punti e mi costano quasi 500€, e sono a dir poco scandalose per la loro motivazione...hanno avuto il coraggio di darmi guida pericolosa in un mercato rionale.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...con me, potete avere l'osservatorio preciso della notizia dell'abolizione dell'ICI.
> 
> 
> tutte in città...due sole mi fanno perdere 11 punti e mi costano quasi 500€, e sono a dir poco scandalose per la loro motivazione...hanno avuto il coraggio di darmi guida pericolosa in un mercato rionale.


In Italia la multa ormai è il pizzo che i cittadini devono pagare...


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> calcolando che non credo facciano i comunicati dal museo di vicenza sono intervenuti su una copia .... da quel che ho capito eh .... che come sempre han fatto un gran polverone e non han spiegato nulla


e ci mancherebbe altro
già così tiepolo padre e  tiepolo figlio stanno vorticosamente girando nella tomba


----------

